# Combo Oak and steel kitchen table



## Brent H (Nov 17, 2020)

I am building a custom Oak topped kitchen table with an iron leg set that ties into a railing I made for a client several months ago.  

The top is 8/4 red oak finished to 1-7/8 thick with a table top measuring 30” x 66”.  It will be stained a combination of black and grey and then clear coated a bunch of times.

The top so far:
The start:





After planing, edging, (biscuits double row x 6” spacing) glue up and a first sand:





The base is made out of 4 legs (3x3x 1/8” tubing) and the stretchers are  1x1x 1/8” square tubing













Should be hitting the prime/paint soon.   I mig welded the frame all together.  I will post some finished pics before delivery.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey thats going to be real nice!


----------



## Brent H (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you @DPittman


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice work!
What is planned for finish on the metal?


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 17, 2020)

That's a neat design. In the last picture I thought the legs were crooked but then I saw the window, your camera is toying with my emotion. lol


----------



## Brent H (Nov 17, 2020)

@David_R8 - planned finish is a flat black - like an older metal fence.  I will sand things down and remove any imperfections then prime, and put about 4 coats of just a tremclad rust flat black on.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 18, 2020)

Now that's a table capable of supporting more than just a salad bowl or two  Sooooooo nice. Love the oak.

(Salad....that's the green stuff that just takes up valuable space in the stomach intended for meat, right?)


----------



## PeterT (Nov 19, 2020)

Brent H said:


> ...then prime, and put about 4 coats of just a tremclad rust flat black on.



Its going to look pretty spanky no matter how you finish it but FWIW I noticed some really cool (spray bomb) finishes at the local home depot. They generically call them 'metallic' but some really interesting shades textures & even mottling effects. Might be these or tremclad equivalence, seems like everyone is in the game now.
https://www.rustoleum.ca/product-catalog/consumer-brands/universal/metallic

My only beef about flat is certain paints show any kind of finger mark or wear or even moderate wiping as some degree of shiny & your eyes pick this out almost immediately. Semi-gloss (and that is a highly variable term among paint suppliers) is kind of a nice compromise, not glossy but visually more wearable over time. Might be worth sacrificing a can to test the end result.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 19, 2020)

@PeterT - thanks - I will look into that. The top just received its stain coat. The client wants a satin finish - nothing glossy. 



I primed the legs and they will get sanded tomorrow and then coated flat.
The project got a bit de-railed when our cloths dryer went for a dump.  The drum idler pulley seized on the shaft and the motor pulley broke as did the belt.  





so seeing this as an amazing- “ look what I do with all those tools Honey” type time I got a new belt and idler and then made a new fancy pulley for the motor and had Laundry back on track before the end of the day!





Lucky for me the motor was 3/8-24 thread and I had a chunk of 2” OD aluminium- hopefully better than the cast one.  I did not put any flats on the pulley (as the original had) as if it breaks like the original the flats are the first thing to break- LOL


----------



## Tom O (Nov 19, 2020)

Lucky b our garage furnace gave up the ghost and was replaced with a little more modern one reconditioned though.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 19, 2020)

@Tom O : the boiler for our place blew a hole last month- #2 son is an HVAC contractor


----------



## Brent H (Nov 23, 2020)

Here is the final product:


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 23, 2020)

That looks awesome! Well done.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 23, 2020)

That is fantastic Brent, really nice work!


----------



## Brent H (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks Guys!!!


----------

